# italy - italian , Włochy - Włoski



## matteoborsacchi

Hi everybody!

I'm asking for your kind help...

I would need to know all the desinences (nominative, genitive, accusative ecc) for

Włochy

and all the desinences for all the genres of Włoski/Włoska/Wloskie...

I would be very grateful and offer my help for any question about italian.

Matteo


----------



## mekinking

Mianownik – Nominativus – Nominative Włochy, włoski, włoska, włoskie
Dopełniacz – Genetivus – Genitive Włoch, włoskiego, włoskiej, włoskiego
Celownik – Dativus – Dative Włochom, włoskiemu, włoskiej, włoskiemu
Biernik – Accusativus – Accusative Włochy, włoskiego, włoską, włoskie
Narzędnik – Instrumentalis – Instrumental Włochami, włoskim, włoską, włoskim
Miejscownik – Locativus – Locative Włochach, włoskim, włoskiej, włoskim
Wołacz – Vocativus – Vocative Włochy, włoski, włoska, włoskie!
is that it?  I hope I put them all there.


----------



## .Jordi.

loc. of the noun _Włochy_ (Italy) is _Włoszech_, not _Włochach_ (which would be loc. of one of the Warsaw's districts called also _Włochy_).


----------



## matteoborsacchi

Thank you sooo much!

remember my name anytime you may need help with italian...

Bye fellow


----------



## matteoborsacchi

@jordi

thanks for your observation...

are there any other possibilities to confuse with the Warsaw district?

i'm doing a reserach on google blogsearch about the image of italy and italians in Poland, using automatic corpus analysis software, so i'm pretty exposed to this kind of ambiguities


----------



## mekinking

Wow, jordi thanks a lot, I so didn't think while writing this . I so often pass by Włochy in Warsaw that it has influenced my thinking. Thanks again!


----------



## matteoborsacchi

i've also found these occurences on wiktionary:

Włoszka włoscy włoskim

...

are they correct?


----------



## matteoborsacchi

sorry: włoskimi

włoskim already was in mekinking suggestions


----------



## matteoborsacchi

and Włosi too


----------



## robin74

Cases listed in the same order as in the posts above:
Włoch = Italian man. Włoch / Włocha / Włochowi / Włocha / Włochem / Włochu / Włochu
Włoszka = Italian woman. Włoszka / Włoszki / Włoszce / Włoszkę / Włoszką / Włoszce / Włoszko
Włosi = Italian men (or Italians in general). Włosi / Włochów / Włochom / Włochów / Włochami / Włochach / Włosi
Włoszki = Italian women. Włoszki / Włoszek / Włoszkom / Włoszki / Włoszek / Włoszkach / Włoszki
włoscy = Italian, plural male personal adjective. włoscy / włoskich / włoskim / włoskich / włoskimi / włoskich / włoscy
włoskie = Italian, plural female or non-personal adjective. włoskie / włoskich / włoskim / włoskie / włoskimi / włoskich / włoskie


----------



## BezierCurve

... and the form "włosku"" as in "po włosku" (in Italian/ in the Italian way). Stays inaffected by number, gender, case etc.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

włoszczyzna - 1) Italian language, 2) special vegetables: włoszczyzna /włoszczyzny /włoszczyźnie /włoszczyznę /włoszczyzną /włoszczyźnie /włoszczyzno!


----------

